# Moving to Calvaria de Cima



## Portugalstruckj (Jan 6, 2016)

Just joined this site. I am moving to Calvaria de Cima in March/April 2016 and am trying to get a "feel" for the area. Is this close to where you are? Thanks in advance.


Regards


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

It's 398kms (according to google maps) which isn't really that close. Welcome to the forum and enjoy your life in Portugal


----------

